# Bright LED strip for drone mounted aerial lighting



## Todka (Apr 24, 2019)

Hello,

I'd appreciate some help to work out how best to build/buy a powerful LED strip running for ~20 mins on a DJI Phantom drone. 
I've run Lume Cube's (1 and 2) and that's not too bad, but they are a bit heavy with their holders and mounting gear and not quite as bright as I'd like. I've also run a Studio LED array on another larger drone, but it's a bit heavy for the Phantom. 
Ideally total weight would be under 250g and could output around 3000 lumens.

Any help appreciated.
Thanks in advance. 

Here is a shot from the studio LED panel setup. I'd like to do the same with the smaller Phantom drone. 
https://images.app.goo.gl/FTxynHUH6CdmdQBp8


----------



## alpg88 (Apr 30, 2019)

is 1 led enough? or it has to be a strip? cuz you can get 3000lm with 1 xhp70. 1 led, 1 al, channel 1/16 thick, 1 driver and lens, 1 18650 should be under 250g well under.


----------

